# PRTS students regarding Gerald Bilkes



## 3John2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys I'm just extremely curious about this. I saw the DVD that PRTS sends out & I'm very curious as to what are the 7 languages Dr. Bilkes is "well versed in"? I asked this in another post but didn't get any answers. I hope to join you guys in about 2 years.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 28, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Hey guys I'm just extremely curious about this. I saw the DVD that PRTS sends out & I'm very curious as to what are the 7 languages Dr. Bilkes is "well versed in"? I asked this in another post but didn't get any answers. I hope to join you guys in about 2 years.



*bump*

C'mon you fellas. If he's that well versed in them you students should be familiar with what they are (there are PRTS students on this board, correct?). I'll assume that five of them are Hebrew, Aramaic, Greek, Latin, and English. Maybe the other two are the French and German that he studied for taking his PhD? I haven't seen his credentials, so I am only guessing. PRTS'ers?


----------



## crhoades (Jul 28, 2007)

I would venture that one of them is Dutch.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 28, 2007)

Btw, Frank, I just came across a really old PM that you sent me regarding school, to which I never responded. I've been pretty busy lately, but I'll try getting back to you on that this evening. Sorry!


----------



## 3John2 (Jul 29, 2007)

I think those were the same ones I mentioned with the exception of French. Why would ANYONE want to learn French?


----------



## jawyman (Jul 29, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I think those were the same ones I mentioned with the exception of French. Why would ANYONE want to learn French?



Je suis Québécois!! Dr. Bilkes as far as I know, knows Dutch, German, Latin, Greek (Biblical), Hebrew and French. If there is a seventh language I am not sure of what it is and other than quotations and Greek and Hebrew classes, I have never heard him speak any of the above languages.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2007)

_Je suis calvinist and je suis d'accord._

My pastor knows Latin, Greek, Hebrew, Aramaic, German and French. Praise God for gifted ministers!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 29, 2007)

jawyman said:


> If there is a seventh language I am not sure of what it is and other than quotations and Greek and Hebrew classes, I have never heard him speak any of the above languages.



Could it be *English*?!


----------



## 3John2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ivan!! You are a riot!!I couldn't stop laughing after I read your response. I guess I missed it on the French. 
Yes praise God for gifted pastors & teachers especially those that take the time & discipline to learn the Greek & Hebrew. I think that's the LEAST one could do. But to have those others is an added bonus. I could see him knowing Dutch & English but tried to figure the others out. 
As for me I'm fluent in English & Spanish have studied some Russian but not enough to say I'm well versed by any means. I just finished my first Summer intensive in Greek for which I got an A & the highest grade in my class & am also working on learning Bahasa Indonesian. Of course I'll be adding Hebrew as well. I figured I've got another at least 50 years of life so if I'm disciplined I can add yet another.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 29, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Could it be *English*?!



I speak French, German, Dutch, Afrikaans, I know Latin and I am studying Greek and Hebrew, but I just assume everyone knows I know English as well, so I do not include it for myself, but yes, Dr. Bilkes is rather fluent in his native tongue.


----------



## 3John2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Man I need to get with the program!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 29, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Ivan!! You are a riot!!I couldn't stop laughing after I read your response.



 

I learned Texan when I lived in Ft. Worth but I forgot it.


----------



## 3John2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yah I forgot living in the Texas-Mexican Border we speak Tex-Mex here. Half a sentence in one language the other half in the other. Sometimes words get transliterated from one language to another. Funny. Having said that my fiancee in Indonesia tells me she sometimes (She's a kindergaten teacher) has kids do the smae switching from Mandarin to Bahasa Indonesian to something else. Pretty funny.


----------

